# Antec 900 Chassis Speaker



## Dollar

Hi. Another enquiry on the antec 900 case.
Does any here connects your motherboard to your antec 900 front speaker to issue a beep sound every startup?
Where is the speaker header located? On the bottom front?


----------



## PC eye

The 900 comes with small speaker right at the front bottom of the case beneath the slide out forward type drive cage at the bottom. On many boards you will see the option to plug one like that in if the board is without an onboard beeper or you prefer using a larger one. The primary block of small pins where the power switch. reset button, power and hard drive led lights plug into is usually where to look for the two pins for adding a speaker there. 

You first have to look over the diagram on the one or two blocks of pins to see which pair are used. Take a maginifying glass if you have trouble with any fine print. Some manuals are like that. You can also go directly to the manufacturer's support site to look over the manual online there in the pdf file format. I still have to plug that in easy enough on the build since the two pins are on the #1 block while some boards see a second for additional usb ports and may have them there.


----------



## SirKenin

There isn't one.  Some motherboards come with a tiny one that you can hook up.  Other than that you might be able to get one at your local vendor.


----------



## PC eye

That's what you get for going through a mountain of old cases while doing a few things on the current one at the same I guess. If the board lacks a beeper it may be a model that displays information on the first post screen in the event of any hardware failure like a bad cpu or memory problem. 

For adding a small speaker you buy separately however you still have to look over the diagram seen in the manual or open the downloadable version from the support site. Depending on board sometimes there are no color coded areas for the different pairs of wires for power ,reset, leds, etc. where the diagram will point them out. Verifing which sees what wire can be fun at times since you are working in a tight space.


----------



## paratwa

I was keeping my mouth shut on this one. I did not remember seeing a speaker on the 900, but I figured maybe I just did not see one.


----------



## PC eye

Apparently since I never add one but simply consider those an extra dust collector I was thinking back to an older case where a good sized one came with the case. For the 900 you simply have to add one in if the board lacks the typical beeper type commonly seen. The thing to really go by however is the board used. Some may not even see pins for using an non board type speaker on the small block of connector pins there.


----------



## Dollar

So is this to say that most antec 900 users do not connetc the chassis speaker to the motherboard? I try searching for the connector anyway.


----------



## SirKenin

No, it's to say that it doesn't have a speaker in it, period.


----------



## Dollar

I was thinking perharps my motherboard gigabyte DS3 has a built in beeper to state that it has passed post?
But it is not beeping every restart. Is there something to be set in the bios for the beep to sound?


----------



## SirKenin

The DS3 doesn't have one built on.  You'll have to get one.  There's some kicking around that are little beepers on a connector, about 3 inches long.  I can't find a pic of one.  I have one here somewhere, but I don't know exactly where it is.


----------



## Dollar

SirKenin said:


> The DS3 doesn't have one built on.  You'll have to get one.  There's some kicking around that are little beepers on a connector, about 3 inches long.  I can't find a pic of one.  I have one here somewhere, but I don't know exactly where it is.



Is this to say that that 3 inches long thingy is a third party, optional device?
So now I have the DS3 and the antec 900. Is this to say that there is no other way to get the beeper unless I purchase the thingy?


----------



## SirKenin

Yeah, no beeper.  You'll have to purchase one.  Get an old case and you can rip one out of there.  That 3 inch thingy-ma-bopper comes with certain motherboards.  I'm trying to remember which board I bought that came with it.  I wish I knew where it was.


----------



## PC eye

One type of addon beeper can be seen at  http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=search&item=SBZ-100&type=store


----------



## dznutz

i didn't see a connector or cables for the beeper..... so i didn't use it.

it would be nice if antec updated their manual with these things.  the case is also missing one led connector.


----------



## PC eye

There is only one blue led on the 900 and you may have to dig through the entire harness coming down in order to find the second if it got hung up or mistaken for something else like a usb port or audio wire there. As for as the cases that come with speakers those will look like someone opened up a pocket am/fm radio and took the speaker from there and simply placed it facing down or at the lower front facing forward.

The harness comes down from the top of the case where no speaker or 3rd party speaker/beeper would be placed. A look at newegg in their sections didn't some up with any there bringing the search to the site posted already. As far as Antec they placed a video on their site for displaying how drive bays and the cages can be rearranged or taken out to expand in other ways. That assumes that most boards used for gaming systems already sees an onboard beeper or you can simply add one on.


----------



## Dollar

I have just noticed that a "click" sound was produced after the power bottom was pushed. Is that supposed to be a post signal as I counter check with a hp pc and similarly a "tac" sound was heard.
I was just thining perharps the new generation does not beep but rather click or tac?


----------



## PC eye

You may just have a beeper that simply needs to a see new one since it's not working the way it should. The click sound right after pressing the power button can just as well be the switch itself releasing itself since those are momentary contact types. I would keep an eye on that since it may not release at some point going bad on you.


----------

